# Gaga's 'Telephone' Bashed



## adriannasmith7

In this week's viral videos that had everyone buzzing, Lady Gaga's "Telephone" video gets the parody treatment.Gaga sings, "I will distract them by getting half naked, and throw everything at them but the kitchen sink, sink...the kitchen sink, sink...what do you think, think...I will prove that I don't have a ???, wink wink."


----------

